# Vape King Suggestion Box



## VapeKing (7/10/13)

We would love to hear from you - our valued customers - any comments or suggestions relating to Vape King.

Any products you are looking for or any suggestions as to how we can improve our service.

Reply on this post or email us at sales@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (29/5/20)

VapeKing said:


> We would love to hear from you - our valued customers - any comments or suggestions relating to Vape King.
> 
> Any products you are looking for or any suggestions as to how we can improve our service.
> 
> Reply on this post or email us at sales@vapeking.co.za


Have you heard about the Drag S yet? It seems pretty similar to the Geekvape Boost or Vaporesso Target PM80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Have you heard about the Drag S yet? It seems pretty similar to the Geekvape Boost or Vaporesso Target PM80




Check out Grimm Green’s review... he is quite peeved about how much the device limits you. If you are interested in rebuildable Attys at all, rather look for a normal 18650 mod. This one will keep you in a spend loop buying their pods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/5/20)

VapeKing said:


> We would love to hear from you - our valued customers - any comments or suggestions relating to Vape King.
> 
> Any products you are looking for or any suggestions as to how we can improve our service.
> 
> Reply on this post or email us at sales@vapeking.co.za


We have seen an increasing number of people trying to get a proper setup, but a lot of them forget some of the nitty-gritty. SO they cart up on a mod, atty and a battery, but forget a tool-kit, charger etc etc.
Perhaps you should look at creating "starter bundles" for people looking at rebuildable setups? 
So have a few bundle options, ranging in price and content.
For example:
1 x mod (with a few options for the specific bundle)
1 x atty (again a few options)
Cotton
wire or coils
batteries (double what the mod can take)
charger
tool kit
etc etc

Have three different priced bundles, with the content dependent on the price. You can offer a discount to people by having them purchase more items at once?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Animefaerie (17/6/20)

I would suggest informing people on your site whether a mod comes with a charging port or not. Quite frustrating to purchase something and realise that I need a charger before I can use the device, which I would have included in the order had the advertisement indicated that the mod did not have a charging port.

On a positive note though...
Wow, how fast is the delivery from you guys?! Placed my order on Sunday, and received the package yesterday, on a public holiday of all days. VERY impressive. Thank you @VapeKing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (17/6/20)

Please, please, please get the Thunderhead creations Tauren one in stock? It is at the tippy top of my wishlist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> I would suggest informing people on your site whether a mod comes with a charging port or not. Quite frustrating to purchase something and realise that I need a charger before I can use the device, which I would have included in the order had the advertisement indicated that the mod did not have a charging port.
> 
> On a positive note though...
> Wow, how fast is the delivery from you guys?! Placed my order on Sunday, and received the package yesterday, on a public holiday of all days. VERY impressive. Thank you @VapeKing


You should watch a few YouTube reviews before buying any gear @Animefaerie. You usually get all the specs and some pros and cons (subjective but better than nothing)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Animefaerie (18/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> You should watch a few YouTube reviews before buying any gear @Animefaerie. You usually get all the specs and some pros and cons (subjective but better than nothing)


I will do so in future, it's just that I'd never bought a mod before that didn't come with a charging port and naively assumed that they all came with a charging port because of that. None of the info online indicated that there wasn't a charging port either. As it was a gift for someone else they don't have anything to charge the device with and now I feel sh*tty as they had to go and buy a charger themselves.
Now had the website indicated that the device did not have a charging port, I would have added a charger with my order, and they would have sold another product, so it's just a suggestion that they include this info in future. This IS a 'suggestion-box' thread after all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (18/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> I will do so in future, it's just that I'd never bought a mod before that didn't come with a charging port and naively assumed that they all came with a charging port because of that. None of the info online indicated that there wasn't a charging port either. As it was a gift for someone else they don't have anything to charge the device with and now I feel sh*tty as they had to go and buy a charger themselves.
> Now had the website indicated that the device did not have a charging port, I would have added a charger with my order, and they would have sold another product, so it's just a suggestion that they include this info in future. This IS a 'suggestion-box' thread after all.



@Animefaerie I must say I've never had a mod without a charging port and anyone could easily make the same "mistake" that you made. Which mod is it? I'd like to know for future reference!

EDIT: And I agree that it should have been stated on the website, because it's quite unusual, I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Animefaerie (18/6/20)

Hooked said:


> @Animefaerie I must say I've never had a mod without a charging port and anyone could easily make the same "mistake" that you made. Which mod is it? I'd like to know for future reference!
> 
> EDIT: And I agree that it should have been stated on the website, because it's quite unusual, I think.


The mod is the Fenrir BF Stabilized Wood Mod, and I bought the Vapefly Holic MTL RDA to go with it. Bought two of each, they're really neat little devices and on sale right now, one set for me and one for a family member. It's my 8th mod I've bought since I began to vape, so I genuinely thought they all came with a charging port, but I know better now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/6/20)

Mech mods don’t come with charging ports...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Animefaerie (19/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Mech mods don’t come with charging ports...



Lol, how was I supposed to know that?
NOWHERE in the description of the device did it indicate that the device would not have a charging port, the vapers living around here were also shocked that that info was not included, so I know I'm not the lone idiot around here, many others didn't know either. Hence why I SUGGESTED that the info be included in the product description in future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (19/6/20)

Did it have anywhere in the description that it did have a charging port .... just asking


----------



## Hooked (19/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> Lol, how was I supposed to know that?
> NOWHERE in the description of the device did it indicate that the device would not have a charging port, the vapers living around here were also shocked that that info was not included, so I know I'm not the lone idiot around here, many others didn't know either. Hence why I SUGGESTED that the info be included in the product description in future.



You're on point @Animefaerie. This is indeed a SUGGESTION thread and, even if some do not agree with your suggestion, you should not be shot down for making it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (20/6/20)

How about the Reload 26mm RTA? Would also be interested in that tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (21/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> Lol, how was I supposed to know that?
> NOWHERE in the description of the device did it indicate that the device would not have a charging port, the vapers living around here were also shocked that that info was not included, so I know I'm not the lone idiot around here, many others didn't know either. Hence why I SUGGESTED that the info be included in the product description in future.



hi the description says it's a "mechanical" mod

I trust you know your ohms law ?

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TyTy (22/6/20)

PLEASE BRING BACK BEARD VAPE CO THE ONE LINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyH (23/6/20)

I’m sure this one has come up before, but links to necessary additional items - batteries and coils in particular - would be really useful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/6/20)

Suggestion to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo

Bring in a few Expromiser V4 MTL RTA tanks

There are a few folks here on the forum that I think will take it

Come on guys, use your connections in the East and help some of us MTL vapers out that missed getting one.

It’s this one



@Christos - can you just check if this is the correct one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (23/6/20)

adriaanh said:


> @Sir Vape
> @Pho3niX90



Me! Me! Me!

...and the Odin Mini.Hell, I’ll put down a deposit right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pickle Rick (23/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> The mod is the Fenrir BF Stabilized Wood Mod, and I bought the Vapefly Holic MTL RDA to go with it. Bought two of each, they're really neat little devices and on sale right now, one set for me and one for a family member. It's my 8th mod I've bought since I began to vape, so I genuinely thought they all came with a charging port, but I know better now.



Sounds like you have not used a mechanical mod before. Please please please, do some reading up on these first. Ohms Law as vicTor pointed out, how to test your builds and battery safety. There are a few important ways in which this is different to the regulated mods you may be used to. They can be risky if used incorrectly.
Safely using one is a cinch once you know what you're doing though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Animefaerie (23/6/20)

vicTor said:


> hi the description says it's a "mechanical" mod
> 
> I trust you know your ohms law ?
> 
> regards


Nope, but I guess I will have to learn as Vape King completely ignored my email about refunding the device and getting a new one, so I'm stuck with the mech mod. Google here I come...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animefaerie (23/6/20)

Pickle Rick said:


> Sounds like you have not used a mechanical mod before. Please please please, do some reading up on these first. Ohms Law as vicTor pointed out, how to test your builds and battery safety. There are a few important ways in which this is different to the regulated mods you may be used to. They can be risky if used incorrectly.
> Safely using one is a cinch once you know what you're doing though


I'm going to blow my face off, aren't I?


----------



## vicTor (23/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> Nope, but I guess I will have to learn as Vape King completely ignored my email about refunding the device and getting a new one, so I'm stuck with the mech mod. Google here I come...



please take special care

first class would be not to try use the mod if you're not experienced and return it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pickle Rick (23/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> I'm going to blow my face off, aren't I?



Well that would be a very extreme failure due to something called thermal runaway. Normally caused by a battery shorting out because of a tear in the wrapping. 
If you're not comfortable with it I would suggest trying to contact them again for a return. Loads of companies are inundated with mails at the moment with only a few people working so maybe give them the benefit of the doubt for that first mail.

The Vapefly Holic on the other hand is a cracking little MTL RDA, I have one and love it. I use it as a dripper though but it comes with the BF 510 pin so would make a cool setup with a smallish squonk mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> Nope, but I guess I will have to learn as Vape King completely ignored my email about refunding the device and getting a new one, so I'm stuck with the mech mod. Google here I come...



Please forward to me - sharri@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/20)

thanks for the suggestions guys, when things are back to normal we will definitely look into these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> I'm going to blow my face off, aren't I?



Well yeah, it's entirely possible

No reason why you cannot enjoy that mech though. You said earlier that you have had a number of mods, which means you must know something about them.

What we are saying though is that unregulated mods and mechs have the potential to be dangerous. Please tell us what you want to use on that mech and we can give an opinion.

RDA ?
Tank?
Do you intend to squonk ? if so what RDA/Tank
Are you just intending to use as a dripper ?
What batteries do you have ?


----------



## Hooked (23/6/20)

Animefaerie said:


> Nope, but I guess I will have to learn as Vape King completely ignored my email about refunding the device and getting a new one, so I'm stuck with the mech mod. Google here I come...



@Animefaerie Vape King under normal circumstances is extremely good about refunds and in your case it's not even a refund that you're asking for, but an exchange. If you haven't used the mod yet then try to contact them again. They're probably working with skeleton staff at the moment or something. 
I'm tagging @Stroodlepuff of Vape King for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/6/20)

adriaanh said:


> @Sir Vape
> @Pho3niX90



Lol @adriaanh , this is the Vape King suggestion box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (23/6/20)

Silver said:


> Lol @adriaanh , this is the Vape King suggestion box


oops, my bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (23/6/20)

Silver said:


> Suggestion to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo
> 
> Bring in a few Expromiser V4 MTL RTA tanks
> 
> ...


Please oh pretty please! I'll bring a pot of briyani to the stand at Vapecon 2021 if this can happen!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (24/6/20)

Just a 2 c on a problem I had with a non working mod.

Contacted them
Sorted, no fuss, no bother, mod replaced no Q's asked

their customer service cannot be faulted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/20)

Silver said:


> Suggestion to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo
> 
> Bring in a few Expromiser V4 MTL RTA tanks
> 
> ...


That’s the one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/8/20)

As product suggestions go ... 

Bring some of these lil' suckers in ... It's an RBA for SMOK, Vaporesso and more tanks ... I'm sure there are a number of people that would love to convert their XS-1, NRG, SKRR, TFV8 and more tanks to rebuildable 

Available on Amazon, (I need one NOT 5 though!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

